# Working with thin plastic



## Fieldsports (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello.
I am Steve.
I have today bought a Worx WX15RT 1500W Router 1500w packed with 16 router bits.
I have never used a router before.
I make Nets and previously been hand carving / cutting these needles from sheet plastic.
I have added some attachments to show you what I make.
The edges should be angled or rounded would be better, and the center spike should be as round as poss. The finished job must fit through a 1 inch chrome ring.
As you see they are a bit rough and they are time consuming, so I thought a router would cut them and make a tidy job.
I tried tonight and ruined the material.
The plastic is Polypropylene 4.5mm thick very flexible and will not snap.

Can I ask for some tips on how to go about this !
I know nothing about routers what so ever so any help will be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you have a Dremel? I recently read a magazine that showed a dremel attachment to be used as a router. You may want to try a small dremel for finer work such as what you have.

The other thong you will need to do is make a jig. Essentially a template that will be the outline of what you want to make/rout. You will need a guide bushing and a 1/2" router straight cut to do the job.

What kind of bit did you try to rout with? Can you show us a picture of the bit?

Guide bushings can be found any where on the net. Here is one place for you to look:

New and used router guide bushings, Home Garden, Crafts on eBay.ca

Here is another link for using the guide bushings:

Using Guide Buschings - How To Use A Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC

Woodsmith Magazine - Using Router Guide Bushings - Video Online Extra

Rockler Router Guide Bushing Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools


I hope that helps you. Do not get discouraged we all have done the same thing you have. You will find it much easier to rout with templates and guide bushings and the quality of your work will go up exponentially.


----------



## Fieldsports (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry I know nothing about the bits.
I ain't got a clue how to do a template.
Here are some pics .
1 is the router and the stuff in the box ( I don't even know what some of the things are for )
And there is a pic of the bit I tried seemed to be cutting BUT it was like wonky as hell.
I had to run a high speed or it began to melt rather than cut.
Sorry no I ain't got a dremel.
Once again any help and ideas would be great in simple terms please as I have not a clue ( I have never worked with wood or plastic before )

Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I think I would use the scroll saw for that type of job...using the router to make the basic part would not be to a big deal but cutting the inside out would be a hard one and very tricky...you don't have the mass in the center to use a guide nor the room,,the center part will give away because it's so thin,,,I would stick the plastic down to some 1/4" thick stock with some DST and stick the paper pattern to the plastic...start with the hole on the end with a 1/2"/5/8" drill bit for the scroll blade and to get the round end on the inside...

=========


=======



Fieldsports said:


> Hello.
> I am Steve.
> I have today bought a Worx WX15RT 1500W Router 1500w packed with 16 router bits.
> I have never used a router before.
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Steve.Welcome to the forum, I like BJ's idea, What would happen if you cut 10, or so pieces of plastic, and use double stick tape to put the pieces together with pieces of hardboard on both ends, That should keep the plastic rigid, and the paper template on the hardboard. That would save some sawing, or routing. If you start with the inside and cut it out, then do the outside shape. would save some time, and if you wanted to finish the shape with the router, you could stick it to a i/4 in. hardboard scrap. and not remove the ends of hardboard until the shaping was all done. That added scrap of hardboard will keep the fingers away from the bit. just an idea ???? If that would work, you would need some cleaner to cut the adhesive away, They make a few neat cleaners, and if not cleaned, the plastic would be a mess!


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Steve,
The guys are correct! That looks like a nice router set you purchased, but it's kind of big for what you are trying to do. A router has the honor of being the most dangerous tool on the shop. 
I made a couple of those shuttles to repair my cast nets. One from hickory, one from plastic. I used my scroll saw; I used 2-sided tape to hold my pattern on the work piece. 
They came out great; I rounded the edges with a triangle detail sander.
I liked the wood better, just had a better feel to it.
Harry


----------



## Chilli Luke (Dec 28, 2009)

*Scrollsaw?*

I think you might want to return your router and buy a scrollsaw. You could definately do fine work in thin material with the right blade (ask at the store or look it up on the web):sold:


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello Steve, man those pictures bring back memories of sitting at home in southern Louisiana, netting hoop nets for Dad. We made our needles from wood and they were all hand cut and sanded. Later we ordered the needles from a Co. called Nylon Net Co. I wish I could help, but have to agree with Howard, Harry and Luke, I would try a Scroll saw first. Gosh, my hands aer starting to hurt, I will never nit another net. Thanks Robbie


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

One other point is the router speed. It needs to be low enough not to melt the plastic. The same goes for a scroll saw. If you go that route get one which can go really slow, then experiment with the blades. The slower you go the finer pitch you can use.


----------

